# Shop changes!



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Since my heel fracture, (near 5 months ago) and the long term damage I will inherit from it, I have to reconsider my shop set up.

I will have to find a way of incorporating a couple of stools or a means of resting the foot, while doing the tedious work. (always a lot of this) 

I have to re-think my tool set-up, as the continious back and forth for tools, even becomes an concern. (build a robot) That would work!

Safety becomes a bit of an issue as well. The method of working on a project with power hand tools while sitting. Hum! 

I see these, and other obstacles I will encounter in the coming years as a challenge,,,,,,,, one that I am looking forward to solving.

The power of "loving woodwork" has a method of finding solutions for each challenge we encouter.

This section "Special Needs Woodworking" is an excellent adition to the forum.

My challenge is small, but shows what a lot of us will face or are now facing.

Just thinking out loud!

John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

Not sure of what size of shop you have but, you may consider building yourself one of these. http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?401

You can build it to any size you wish but will allow you to keep the "power tools" close at hand. As for resting your foot... build yourself a "shop stool". Not sure if a pic is available from the one Bob & Rick R. made but, it would work for you. RWS DVD series #5.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John I took a stool on wheels like you see in the doctors office. So I can roll from machine to machine. Like I said before I can sit at all my benchs. Bandsaw I made the base for it so I can sit at it comfortably. Drill press is a bench top model same with that. The only tool I still have to stand at is the tablesaw. But if I took the base out of that I could benchtop that also. So there are many good ways to revamp your shop. Once I get my tools set up with me sitting at them I'll be showing my work stations that I built to demonstrate the ease of doing this. I hope the heel doen't bother you too much. It is a real pain to get woodworking when you are in pain or no gumtion to get started been there and done that. Just got to keep a positive aditude.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hamlin

My shop is not too large 15'x25', but does create a few logistical problems. I do like the idea of a movable tool caddy, this does have merit and I will look at how this idea may be able to help me in the shop. I definitely need a stool though. 

Glenmore

My next door neighbour gave me a great stool, (nice height and very stable) but it is quite heavy and difficult to move around the shop. I do like the idea of a stool on wheels, my only question is, "can you secure the stool" when working at a paticular machine?

I am looking forward to seeing some photos, and how you have met some of these challenges.

Thanks for the replies!
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John with my weight I don't have to secure it. I made the base for it because the original base broke. It was made of plastic so I made my own wooden base for it and it really works well for me.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John, 

I believe you can get swivels with brakes so as to secure the stool. 
At work we have those OSHA step ladders that, when you put any weight on them, they settle down to their rubber feet, hence it becomes secure. As moving it around, you can, so long as there is no weight on them. The casters are spring loaded.

Take some pictures of the new stool, draw out some plans... do some searching for the particular casters/swivels in which you want.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hamlin

With a search as you suggested, I found this:
http://www.castercity.com/floor-locks.htm

It reminds me of the locking mech on the stand of my Dewalt planner, (only much bigger) I would say with a little more digging I will find something for the stool. Two of the casters on my router table have a locking mech.

Man they want a arm and leg for some of the casters. I have ideas, now to move forward.

I will post the solution I find that works for me.

Thanks 
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John try www.grizzly.com they have some nice casters I used 2" locking casters on my bandsaw and I did have them under my stool they lock really well.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

Here's a few from Grizzly.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-Gray-Rubber-Swivel-Caster-w-Brake/H0678
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-Gray-Rubber-Swivel-Caster-w-Brake/H0680
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-Gray-Rubber-Swivel-Caster-w-Double-Brake/H0683
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-Gray-Rubber-Swivel-Caster-w-Double-Brake-Threaded/H0686


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

John the first ones that Ken has there posted are the ones that I use the 2" gray they work rather well and you can move really smoothly with them.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi John,
Sorry it has taken so long for me to put my 2 cents worth in, but I have been extremely busy trying to finish a project of that has been going for almost 3 months.

We all take our mobility and use of hands and eye sight for granted, and it is not until something happens that we have to re evaluate how to overcome any disability.

There are several ways that we can alter our working practice, sitting at for example a table saw is very difficult indeed. Even with a power feeder you have to be at both ends of the table, unless you are doing small pieces ( to small and the power feeder is of no use) this is not to say this can not be done. One of the main things is that if you are in for example a wheel chair, the equipment has to be lower to be able to use it safely and be able to see what is going on. This I liken to as a child sitting at the table for dinner, always looking up as the table is always to high.

Having the tools read ally to hand makes life much more easy, but the next question has to be if it is on a tool caddy how easy is it to move ?. As if mobility is a problem then moving a heavy object is just more than difficult it becomes impossible, however a redesign of a shop is sometimes a more practical solution.

I can not give a firm answer on the best solution, as not having a mobility problem I can not speak from experience. However having a disability the one thing I have learnt is that adaption is the key, anything can be done with the right motivation and will.

Disablement of any kind is just another challenge in life, and there are only two options find a way or give up, and who wants to give up.


Sorry again for not putting a reply in sooner, but having badly messed up my only good arm it has been a bit more of a challenge. I am finding ways around obstacles to continue with my passion, hopefully within the next 3 weeks I will be able to post the reason for the messed up arm, and that it would have been worth it.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Pete

I thank you for your insite into the challenges that pop up in life that we have no control over. I would have been no wiser about mobility challenges, or any other disabilitiy issues that face a great many of us, had my accident not occured. I believe in a balanced universe and everything happens for a reason. (for every action there is equal reaction)

There will be positive come from this, I just have to look for it. 

I have realized how a simple mistake can throw a wrench into the gears, and has made me "the more wiser about safety and smart working habits", now that is positive. 

I am glad you are at the woodworking again, and doing what you enjoy. Making saw dust!

Thanks for the wise words of encouragement.
John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Glenmore/Hamlin

My son and I took a few minutes to discuss the issue of a mobile stool. We feel we can mount 4 casters (two locking) quite nicely. We can get those casters locally so I guess that will be the next workshop expense. 

I think rather than a mobile tool chest we will re-organize the shop to put essential tools close to each machine (rulers, pencils, squares, etc) The often used power tools will go in one area (under my main work-bench) I have clamps in three different places in the shop, I am going to see about finding a way of putting the commonly used clamps in one area close to where I will be using them. 

This just gave me the reason to organize the shop more efficiently (something I should have done long ago) 

I thank you both for your input and assistance, it is greatly appreciated.

Have a great woodworking day
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's a fun stool you can use in your shop 

http://www.flyingbarstools.com/flyingbarstools/index.shtml

and it comes with a beer can holder on top of that.. hahahahaha 
he also makes and sells a Tim Taylor blender http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000741/

http://www.agentz.com/dakwhacker/


all kidding aside you could make one with a elec.motor for the power supply..that would be fun to have in the shop  just back up to the tool/bench and get the job done...  

======


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

You are in luck John found a pic with my bench stool that is  Hopes this gives you an idea in fact it is up against my bench. I also use when working in the car port really nice when I'm using my planner and jointer because I have them on one station which I will get pics tomorow of. Oh and by the way tomorrow that shabby metal shelf that I have rigged their above is getting replaced with the project I worked on today so there will be a new pic of this pic.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3

That is a laugh for the day  motor works for me, knowing my son he will want to put a V8 engine on it. more power as Tim the tool-man says!

Glenmore

Neat stool and built to yours needs. I have a load of photos, I have not been able to upload. Asks for URL and I'm fresh out of them.  Likely me not reading something. 

Looking forward to the posts of your new venture!

Thanks 
John


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

For the mobile base table, I remember back in school.... (many many yrs ago). We had several work stations that consisted of 4 mobile base tables that pushed together to form 1 work table. This is why I suggested it in the first place. But Pete is correct, sometimes you have to redesign your shop to accomodate, for the time being, until something else changes, (for the better one always hopes). 
For your clamps, I'd make a mobile station for them. Just like the one Norm A. uses. http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0207



> Neat stool and built to yours needs. I have a load of photos, I have not been able to upload. Asks for URL and I'm fresh out of them. Likely me not reading something.


 This might help you John. http://www.routerforums.com/howattachment.php


BJ, 
I want 2 of those!!    

Glenmore, can't wait to see the new pic.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John 
SNAP-ON-Tools sells many,many types of stools, most with wheels and tool storage under the seat some have locking wheels many body/tire shops like to use them ,I have one I use now and then but it's bit short for most of my work bench's,,,

But to talk about the gas fired bar stool I saw one with a 350 V8 with a blower but it was one of the plastic blocks that was over the real motor...5 hp B & S ,,neat stuff...

At one time I sold B & S motors and parts and other brands as well I would get guys all the time that wanted to soup the eng.up, they would make a 5 hp B & S into a 14HP eng..and have races in the bars with them, nothing like seeing a drunk hit a bar room wall at 30 mph...+...  hahahahahahahaha... 

=============


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a photo of the stool that my next door neighbour gave me. It definitely is a strong but heavy sucker. I am thinking of finding a way of putting wheels on this puppy. (Bj,,,, no engines) 

Thanks Hamlin, I did manage to find a way of uploading a photo, I may be slow but I do accomplish the task. 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13030&stc=1

Thanks
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

2 x 4 frame on end, drill 4 holes for the leg pipes to sit it,,,put on the wheels on the inside of the 2 x 4 frame and your done, but you may want to cut off some of the Acme threaded rod that holds the seat up... 

============


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

At times we make more work out of a project than is needed. Perhaps one of the best simple solutions is to use a swivel office type chair, one without arms. You will find that you do not need locks on the wheels. It is handy to be able to just push over to grab a tool from another bench, and changing positions to see your work or just get comfortable is a breeze. Most of these chairs are height adjustable and by adding an extra cushion you have a seat that will not wear and tear on your backside.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a good shot of my stool that I use John. Looks barbaric but it works well for me. Have it next to my bandsaw to show how well it is for working with this tool.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I can see that you're a man after my own heart Glenmore, we both believe that necessity is the mother of invention and it's obvious that your stool was born out of necessity.


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

looks real good


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike's makes a good point; if you're sitting in/on it no real necessity for retracting casters.
If you're _standing_ on it, well yes.
But they're out there...
Cramer® 50th Anniversary Edition Kik-Step® Stool


----------

